# Almost no blocks in Vegas for tommorow?



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Did the standard 10PM check. Have never once in the past month or more had an issue getting a block at the earliest time if I was on top of it....today I saw ONLY 8AM and then it was gone five seconds later.

Could it be because of the debate tommorow? Are they changing things around (AGAIN) so that there's even LESS chance those of us who work day in and out can actually get the favorable blocks?

Bad enough it's pretty much impossible to get more than one 4 hour block in a day (I was returning stuff at 10:15AM this morning and it looked like they were basically done already), but if they make this even more a crapshoot....sigh.


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Yeah, I hope this isn't a sign of things to come. I got lucky and got an 8 am for tomorrow but I don't know how things are going to go from here on out. Don't know why they can't stick to what's working.


----------



## I Drive Select (Oct 16, 2016)

They have just concluded a large on boarding session in preparation of Q4. Background checks have probably just concluded for most of these new folks and unfortunately your competition for those blocks may have just increased dramatically.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

It's not just your location, it's happening at many from the looks of it. Haven't been able to grab a block at 10pm for 5 days now and few if any blocks opening during the day. I've read plenty of other posts from other locations as well experiencing the same thing. So......not sure what is going on but a large onboarding push seems to be at the top of the list.


----------



## Marie1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Same here in Denver....only had one 4 hr shift last week and that's the one I was scheduled for!


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

So I'll preemptively ask....anyone able to get any through the day? If so what time?

I'm regretting forfeiting the 8AM I had scheduled for tommorow now...


----------



## Marie1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

For the past two days, absolutely nothing in Denver, before that , notifications would pop up and I would literally be in the app and they were gone, Wtf?!


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Well I was more asking about Vegas. I DID manage to get an 8am block, after missing one four times. One time it even seemed to confirm. Something screwy is definitely going on


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Well, that seems to be a good sign that they're still releasing blocks in the morning. From what I've heard from other cities, they have no real chance of getting blocks regardless.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Well its 7:45 and they haven't opened the warehouse, at I know they didn't have any thing earlier...


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Yeah they change things daily at this place. Sunday half the warehouse crew didn't show up so they had to give us all partial routes.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I think you guys are on to something. I was assigned a block but when I woke up this morning it was gone. I know I didnt forfeit it. This has never happened but from now on I will screenshot every block I get.


----------



## cruz9009 (Aug 17, 2016)

same exact thing happened here in vegas .blocks are gone in a seconds .


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I think you guys are on to something. I was assigned a block but when I woke up this morning it was gone. I know I didnt forfeit it. This has never happened but from now on I will screenshot every block I get.


Just yesterday as I was pushing a cart (Prime Now) out to my car a driver - one I see there all the time - was telling me the same thing happened to him! He had a block, it was in his phone, then it just disappeared. I tell ya, I'm starting to dread some of these app updates.

This gig has too much uncertainty from every which direction already; adding that kind of chaos into the app runs close to making it a bona fide headache.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Ok, so...today was a mess. They never quite explained what happened but those of us with 8AM blocks actually didn't even start getting routes until like 8:45 (or maybe later?). They claimed tommorow would be 'normal'.....I hope so.
Thankfully I had a really nice short route (~22 packages I think?) though from what I could tell not everyone did.
It seems they've switched their route numbering system, and from observation based on the one route from this morning (very unstatistically valid, I know) they are breaking them into smaller bits. I assume this is because they expect higher concentration of things for the holidays....but what this means for us is that the app is very likely to create much more inefficient routes, and even more babysitting than before may be needed (yesterday, with the OLD system, I had a house literally like five houses down on the same street, in the same gated community, two numbers higher with the number in between an apartment complex a bit away across the busy street....this type of stuff will likely be even worse with smaller sets of addresses per route number)

Incidentally I also saw some 4 hour blocks at 1 and 1:30....though with the debate tonight I wouldn't touch them even if I hadn't already decided not to.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Well, got the 7AM tonight, so let's hope everything IS back to normal...

Though that won't solve the issue of small route areas.


----------

